# Cracks on brake disk MOT failure ?



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

my MOT is due in a months time my Front disks have very slight cracks coming from the holes as you all know it is a common fault on the original disks. has anyone had an MOT failure due to this problem?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

It's a failure. You will be lucky for it to go through with the cracks.

I'm an MOT tester and I would fail it, when it comes to brakes which is basically your life in the testers hands then no corners should be cut! If the tester misses the cracks (which is unlikely) then you will be lucky.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Saifskyline said:


> It's a failure. You will be lucky for it to go through with the cracks.
> 
> I'm an MOT tester and I would fail it, when it comes to brakes which is basically your life in the testers hands then no corners should be cut! If the tester misses the cracks (which is unlikely) then you will be lucky.


Okay thanks mate looks like I will be ordering my up rated brake sooner rather than later cheers for your help


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

No worries , you going to upgrade the calipers too or just the disks?


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*cracks*

The mot has changed, cracks are not a failure unless they extend to the outer edge, also cracks in tyres are not a failure now as long as cord cannot be seen


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Small cracks should not make you fail MOT..

I drove mine with cracked discs for like 5 months lol until both discs and pads were at their limits..

Got some alcons now best thing i ever did


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hashlak said:


> Small cracks should not make you fail MOT..
> 
> I drove mine with cracked discs for like 5 months lol until both discs and pads were at their limits..
> 
> Got some alcons now best thing i ever did


Getting ready for a track day i hope.


Goldie


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Ive been for mot a few times with small hairline cracks in the discs and never had a failure, if there small it will be fine but a crack right to the edge clearly visible will obviously be an instant fail as it needs to be.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Getting ready for a track day i hope.
> 
> 
> Goldie


Haha yea, well i hit 2 tracks with the alcons already but the pads i put on were absolutely rubbish ! lol

Need to grab some Ferodo pads next..


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hashlak said:


> Haha yea, well i hit 2 tracks with the alcons already but the pads i put on were absolutely rubbish ! lol
> 
> Need to grab some Ferodo pads next..


Mines Ferrado 2500 no brake squeel


Goldie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mines Ferrado 2500 no brake squeel
> 
> 
> Goldie


Really? The RS29 pads make a little noise :runaway: and by little a mean LOTS!

How are the Ferrodo on track?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Really? The RS29 pads make a little noise :runaway: and by little a mean LOTS!
> 
> How are the Ferrodo on track?


Cant compair against any think but standard.
My cars running AP hookits Discs and F/2500 pads,
No brake noise at all. and either im a loon or the brakes are amazing because im ussually last on the brakes on track.


Goldie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Cant compair against any think but standard.
> My cars running AP hookits Discs and F/2500 pads,
> No brake noise at all. and either im a loon or the brakes are amazing because im ussually last on the brakes on track.
> 
> ...


Thanks

And how long have the combo lasted? How many track days?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Done 5 Tracks including Spa and Silverstone twice,
They still look great,
And no noise


Goldie


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mines Ferrado 2500 no brake squeel
> 
> 
> Goldie


That's good to know... my pagids squeal like a stuck pig


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Done 5 Tracks including Spa and Silverstone twice,
> They still look great,
> And no noise
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks.... will have to try them next time.



Donbona said:


> That's good to know... my pagids squeal like a stuck pig


Mine are exactly the same


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Done 5 Tracks including Spa and Silverstone twice,
> They still look great,
> And no noise
> 
> ...


That's really interesting to know I'm looking to do .some track days what size disks did you go for?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Go for Pagid RS29's, nothing better as far as i'm concerned. A huge uplift in stopping power over the stock GT-R pads.

Also going to question the point earlier about small cracks in discs emanating from the drill holes. I'd not heard these are MOT failure items.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

If you want an Mot then come see me..i wont say anymore incase i breach any forum rules but pm me and we can talk..Mods if i shouldn't have posted this please delete and advise where i can advertise my business..woody


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Timboy666 said:


> my MOT is due in a months time my Front disks have very slight cracks coming from the holes as you all know it is a common fault on the original disks. has anyone had an MOT failure due to this problem?


Just out of curiosity, how many miles have the discs done? My first GT-R had thermal cracking around the stupid disc holes at around 10k miles, but my current one still has no cracks at 18k miles, both driven in the same manner.

Incidently, the first GT-R I made the 'cracked' discs last 28k miles no problem, then sold it. Hairline 'star' cracks are unsightly but not dangerous, they won't fail an MOT.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many miles have the discs done? My first GT-R had thermal cracking around the stupid disc holes at around 10k miles, but my current one still has no cracks at 18k miles, both driven in the same manner.
> 
> Incidently, the first GT-R I made the 'cracked' discs last 28k miles no problem, then sold it. Hairline 'star' cracks are unsightly but not dangerous, they won't fail an MOT.


Hi mate my ones done around 25000


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

swoody123 said:


> If you want an Mot then come see me..i wont say anymore incase i breach any forum rules but pm me and we can talk..Mods if i shouldn't have posted this please delete and advise where i can advertise my business..woody


Contact Mookistar about forum trading or click on the link at the top right of the page for info.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

hi all just to let you know it past


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Timboy666 said:


> hi all just to let you know it past



:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
No worrying till next year now.


Goldie


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

goldgtr35 said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> No worrying till next year now.
> 
> 
> Goldie


or at least until all the cracks join up and the disk shatters followed by a hollywood-esque explosion that tears a hole in the space/time continum.


but I am sure it will be fine


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Timboy666 said:


> hi all just to let you know it past




Hey Tim

Just seen this.
I had the same issue with mine and it passed as well as the cracks were very tiny. I have changed disks and pads since then.

Did you go to Alfold mot?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

TREG said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> Just seen this.
> I had the same issue with mine and it passed as well as the cracks were very tiny. I have changed disks and pads since then.
> ...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Timboy666 said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tim
> ...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A usually find a good supply of biscuits for his guide dog does the trick :chuckle:


----------



## benlucas (Oct 14, 2018)

Simonh said:


> or at least until all the cracks join up and the disk shatters followed by a hollywood-esque explosion that tears a hole in the space/time continum.
> 
> 
> but I am sure it will be fine


----------

